# Viewhill House, Inverness



## Bryag (Jun 19, 2009)

Part three in Zimbob and I's series of "Inverness Scaffolding Adventures" sees the subject of our latest accomplishment (victim)
Viewhill house was (in my lifetime) a former SYHA youth hostel. It closed in 2004 (I believe) when the newer facility opened in thw city's Millburn area.
Planning permission was requested to redevelop the grade B listed property, but sadly, it suffered the same fate as Craig Dunain, in the from of an Arson attack.
Now call me cynical, but this is now the third listed building up for re-development that has shared this fate (Falcon Square was burnt down to make way for the new Eastgate Centre- allegedly)

So, enough with my conspiracy theories, here is a little accurate history, courtesy of Historic Scotland:
http://hsewsf.sedsh.gov.uk/hslive/hsstart?P_HBNUM=47604

As it stood in 2004






Yesterday 





Image courtesy of http://www.scotaviaimages.co.uk/ (this is a great site, especially for images in Inverness)





Now for some night-time pics. Date and time omitted to protect the guilty




















Some views










Some internals, most of the original features long gone 
Ground floor room (and first floor and basement)





Original shutters and leaded glass





And finally





I hope you like, we did
B​


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice Bryag!  you guys are really raking up the man points with all these climbing adventures you've done!  very nice.

hope things are good with you.


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 19, 2009)

PS - very nice shot of the shutters, although they do bring flashbacks to my 'incident' of last year. those shutters are very similar to ones i got photos of in a particular scottish property which brought about a brief break in my exploring! or as you said "my current climate"


----------



## Bryag (Jun 19, 2009)

Cheers Ali, things are good at the mo'. We dd not manage Aberdeen last week as Zimbob had an alternative idea (which sadly bore no fruit, but a good day out was had by all, nonetheless.) we got as far as Brodie before change of plan

I am sorry the shutters bring back those bad memories, but I hope memories are all they are now


----------



## zimbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet, those internals came out well 

The shutters are very Crawford Priory-esque..

Some of mine, I'll try and avoid duplicates....

That place all lit-up looks familiar - clicky 






Political commentary :






Cathedral across the river :











Up-river, fantastic old 'United Charities' building in the foreground, now a private dwelling 






Castle and scaffolding :






Eden Court, the local 'culture-vulture' hang-out 






A shot of the somewhat 'iffy' scaff, it's been stood here for a while 






Another grand night out, due to my inability to take decent shots at night, this has been one of my most-explored sites 
​


----------



## Bryag (Jun 20, 2009)

zimbob said:


> Castle and scaffolding :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure you have a better one with my Homer Simpson-esque sillhouette in it?


----------



## zimbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Bryag said:


> I am sure you have a better one with my Homer Simpson-esque sillhouette in it?



This one?


----------



## Bryag (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn, I am such a good model.........................


----------



## zimbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Bryag said:


> Wrong link matey, I thought you would have posted here Not that I am vain, but it was a good shot
> 
> Damn, I am such a good model.........................



Sorted


----------



## Bryag (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent! I am working on the liver disorder to get the yellow complexion. The zig-zag hair pattern will follow in time


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice one, guys. Love those shutters...sorry, Alir...and the pic showing several floors gone.
Excellent photos.


----------



## lost (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice photos, it's almost as good as the castle for views over Inverness.
I had a look at it some years ago, just as they were starting to strip it out. Quite a nice place inside. Work seemed to stop completely after that.


----------



## Bryag (Jun 20, 2009)

lost said:


> Nice photos, it's almost as good as the castle for views over Inverness.
> I had a look at it some years ago, just as they were starting to strip it out. Quite a nice place inside. Work seemed to stop completely after that



Thanks for adding those, Lost. I was not lucky enough to see it before the fire. Do you have any more?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 20, 2009)

I too would be interested to see some more from before the fire 

Great photos = *GOOD* times -real tragic loss through arson = *BAD* times


----------

